# Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno



## defender (23. Februar 2007)

*Watangeln > Rucksack > Bruno Vaude*

Tach zusammen,

nutzt vielleicht jemand den Vaude Bruno zum Watangeln?

Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?
Welche Grösse (9 Liter oder 18 Liter)?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## defender (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Cormoran Aqua Safe*

Hallo,

leider habe ich damals keine Rückantworten bekommen.

Egal. Habe mir letztes Jahr das Teil gekauft und kann ihn zum Watangeln nicht empfehlen, da er recht weit unten einen Reissverschluss hat und durch diesen kann Wasser eindringen.

Deshalb gibt es dieses Jahr diesen hier:

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produkte/0/aqua_safe_rucksack/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?sid=967d43c7e3fd82cfe02f0931ffb863be&stamp=1199468944#varia


Komplett wasserdicht verschließbar. Mit gepolstertem Tragegestell und Rückenteil. Inhalt 32 Liter. Durchmesser 35 cm. Höhe 70 cm. Material: 0,5 mm PVC tarpaulin 



Gruss
Christian


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*

Hallo.

Ich habe mir gerade einen absolut wasserdichten Rucksack der Fa. Ortlieb gekauft.

Siehe:

http://www.ortlieb.de/_prod.php?lang=de&produkt=x-plorer

Damit bin ich super zufrieden.

100% ig  wasserdicht!!!
Den kannst du bei  Regen einfach an den Strand legen und selbst beim Watfischen aufbehalten.
Durch den Rollmechanismus lässt sich die Größe anpassen.

Gruss

Patrick


----------



## defender (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade einen absolut wasserdichten Rucksack der Fa. Ortlieb gekauft.
> 
> ...



Hallo Patrick,

die ähneln sich ja von den Dimensionen. Den hätte ich sogar noch günstiger bekommen können...meine Frau ist bei einem grossen Outdoor-Kaufhaus...;-)

Habe mich aber wegen der Polsterung und so für den Cormoran entschieden...und wie gesagt, Ortlieb soll die wohl bauen.

Ich habe übrigens circa 52 Euro inkl, Versand bezahlt...für den Cormoran meine ich.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*

ist der Cormoran Rucksack richtig gumiert? Hast du ihn schon mal getestet beim Watangeln? Wäre echt  interessant ob man den auch aufm Rücken lassen kann, wärend des angelns. Auch wenn er zum 1/4 im Wasser hängt. Gruss André


----------



## defender (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*



MeerforelleHRO schrieb:


> ist der Cormoran Rucksack richtig gumiert? Hast du ihn schon mal getestet beim Watangeln? Wäre echt  interessant ob man den auch aufm Rücken lassen kann, wärend des angelns. Auch wenn er zum 1/4 im Wasser hängt. Gruss André



Sage dazu nächste Woche mehr...wenn er da ist.#h


----------



## defender (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*



MeerforelleHRO schrieb:


> ist der Cormoran Rucksack richtig gumiert? Hast du ihn schon mal getestet beim Watangeln? Wäre echt  interessant ob man den auch aufm Rücken lassen kann, wärend des angelns. Auch wenn er zum 1/4 im Wasser hängt. Gruss André



Wikipedia:

* Tarpaulin*

_Tarpaulin,_ oder kurz _Tarp_ (aus dem Englischen _Tar_ und _Pall_) ist die englischsprachige Materialbezeichnung für (schweres) wasserdichtes Gewebe, heute meist PVC-beschichtetes Polyestergewebe. Daraus werden beispielsweise Taschen für Fahrradkuriere, LKW- oder andere Abdeckplanen hergestellt. Das Wort kommt in letzter Zeit auch im deutschen Sprachraum vor, vor allem im Jargon der Outdoor-Sportarten.


----------



## mad daddy (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*

Hallo!
Benutzt jemand z.B. den Vaude ultratrail 15l, oder den artistic canyon backpack 20l?
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Rucksäcken, die auch zu einem 1/3 unter Wasser bleiben können. Das kommt beim Waten doch schon häufig vor.
Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*

nur mal so aus neugier#c

wofür braucht ihr den rucksäcke beim forellenfischen - ich mache das auch sehr viel und oftmals auch sehr nlange aber nen rucksack hatte ich noch nie dabei!


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*

Damit die ihre ganzen meerforellen mitnehmen und verstauen können...........:vik:|supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> nur mal so aus neugier#c
> 
> wofür braucht ihr den rucksäcke beim forellenfischen - ich mache das auch sehr viel und oftmals auch sehr nlange aber nen rucksack hatte ich noch nie dabei!


 

die meisten angler, die von weiter her mal nen tag an die küste kommen haben da blinker, wirbel usw drin. auch für verpflegung reciht son rucksack, dann muss man nich ganz bis zum auto rennen nur um nen schluck zu trinken oder was zu essen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Watangeln > Rucksack > Vaude Bruno*

Für Bier braucht man sowas.


----------

